# Sage Grouse - West Box Elder - Help



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I am looking for suggestions on camping and sage grouse hunting locations. My initial thoughts were Clear Creek Campground and hunting the foothills and flats north of the Raft River range. This will also allow me to try can cross the Yellowstone cutthroat off my Cutthroat Slam list. But after reading an older post Grouse Creek sounds like a good option for hunting. Any hints or suggestions?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The grouse near Grouse Creek I've always seen are normally very very high. Each year I run into them, they are just below the snow line, if there is snow. If not, they are more up on the highest peak you can see. They love the pines.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The grouse near Grouse Creek I've always seen are normally very very high. Each year I run into them, they are just below the snow line, if there is snow. If not, they are more up on the highest peak you can see. They love the pines.


Are you talking sage grouse or forest grouse?

I have to admit that I have never seen a sage grouse in the pines.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> Are you talking sage grouse or forest grouse?
> 
> I have to admit that I have never seen a sage grouse in the pines.


You're right. I'm talking about ruffed grouse. I guess I've never actually seen a sage grouse in real life. I had to google image it. I'll stick to ducks, turkeys, and big game. :grin:


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I must admit I didn't get them until we got back from our hunt.

I knew going out it would be tough because we would be chasing these birds without a dog. We hunted for two days, hunted both the east and west sides of Grouse Creek Mountains, we hunted everything from mid-elevation foothills to the sagebrush flats but never found any birds. 

It was still a great adventure chasing a species I've never hunted before. Hopefully, we can get out at least one more day before the season closes. The shocker was finding a moose shed, I wasn't aware there were moose in that area of Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Find a place that they are watering, or something that has worked for us out on the Plateau is to drive the roads very early in the mornings and watch for them flying.


----------

